# I'll take that as a yes.



## Encolpius

Hello, context: 
- Do you love me? 
- (she gives him a kiss)
- I'll take that as a yes. 

German: Ich nehme das an als ein Ja. 

Thanks


----------



## perpend

Dag ... auf die Liebe (sagte immer Linda de Mol).

"annehmen" scheint mir hier nicht ganz richtig.

Ich fasse das als "Ja" auf.
Ich interpretiere das als "Ja".

Liebessüchtige werden es wissen ... is the context like "The Bachelor" in the USA?


----------



## Demiurg

Encolpius said:


> Ich nehme das an als ein Ja.





perpend said:


> Ich fasse das als "Ja" auf.
> Ich interpretiere das als "Ja".



Ich betrachte das als (ein) Ja.
Ich verstehe das als (ein) Ja.
Ich werte das als (ein) Ja.
Ich deute das als (ein) Ja.


----------



## Hutschi

perpend said:


> ...
> 
> Ich fasse das als "Ja" auf.
> Ich interpretiere das als "Ja".
> 
> ...



Ich denke, es ist im Kontext die falsche Stilebene. (Vielleicht für die Bühne geeignet. Es ist zu technisch/bürokratisch.)

Ich würde sagen: "Ich nehme das als (ein) ja".

Oder Demiurgs Versionen.



> Ich betrachte das als (ein) Ja.
> Ich verstehe das als (ein) Ja.
> Ich werte das als (ein) Ja.
> Ich deute das als (ein) Ja.



Ich würde es normalerweise ohne "ein" verwenden, denke ich.

(Nach Mark Twain kann man auch "also" einfügen, wie oft in der "schrecklichen Deutschen Sprache".)

"Das heißt also: _ja_."


----------



## Encolpius

Vielen Dank, ehrlich zu sein, ich möchte wissen ob ein Ausdruck mit "take" im Deutschen auch verwendet wird. Viele Sprachen verwenden die wörtliche Übersetzung, also "Ich nehme das als ja" gefällt mir am meisten. 
Schreibt man Ja oder ja?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe das nicht beachtet.

Ich denke: "Ich nehme das als ja" ist korrekt und wird verwendet.


Als ein "Ja". (substantiviert durch den unbestimmten Artikel "ein". Man kann es vielleicht auch hier als Partikel betrachten, "ein" als Zahlwort. ) 


Als "ja". (Partikel)


----------



## Encolpius

Und warum schreibt man ja in Anführungszeichen?


----------



## Kajjo

_Ich nehme das als "ja"!
_
Ja, das klingt gut und idiomatisch. Die Anführungszeichen verwendet man, um deutlich zu machen, dass das Wort kein Partikel im Satz ist, sondern wortwörtlich gilt.

Oft ergänzt man vielleicht:

_Ich nehme das dann mal als "ja"._


----------



## elroy

Encolpius said:


> Viele Sprachen verwenden die wörtliche Übersetzung, also "Ich nehme das als ja" gefällt mir am meisten.


 Abgesehen davon, was man in anderen Sprachen macht, finde ich "Ich nehme das als Ja" (ich würde es groß und ohne Anführungszeichen schreiben) vor allem deswegen besser als die anderen Varianten, weil in den anderen noch etwas Unsicherheit mitschwingt, nach dem Motto "ich verstehe das als Ja, aber ich könnte mich irren". "Ich _nehme_ das als Ja" drückt die _Entscheidung_ des Sprechers aus, die Geste als Ja gelten zu lassen, auf die andere Person also so zu reagieren, als hätte sie tatsächlich mit "Ja" geantwortet.


----------



## Frieder

Mein Gott, seid ihr unromantisch.


Encolpius said:


> - Do you love me?
> - (she gives him a kiss)
> - I'll take that as a yes.



1) muss er überhaupt etwas erwidern? Ein Gentleman genießt und schweigt.
2) könnte er nicht einfach sagen "Ich dich auch", oder "dache ich's mir doch", oder etwas vergleichbar Geistreiches?
3) Wenn man das schon so geschäftsmäßig abhandeln muss, warum nicht gleich: "ich interpretiere das als Zustimmung"?


----------



## djweaverbeaver

@Frieder,

I don't see that at all as unromantic.  I think you're misinterpreting the phrase.  The context and intonation are quite important.  By saying "I'll take that as a yes", you're joking about your interlocutor's very clear answer by saying that you're not completely sure; you can only facetiously guess at it.  It's a response of pleasant surprise in this case.  "Ich dich auch!" _could _work, but not the other one, unless there's some cultural clue that I'm missing.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Abgesehen davon, was man in anderen Sprachen macht, finde ich "Ich nehme das als Ja" (ich würde es groß und ohne Anführungszeichen schreiben) vor allem deswegen besser als die anderen Varianten, weil in den anderen noch etwas Unsicherheit mitschwingt, nach dem Motto "ich verstehe das als Ja, aber ich könnte mich irren". "Ich _nehme_ das als Ja" drückt die _Entscheidung_ des Sprechers aus, die Geste als Ja gelten zu lassen, auf die andere Person also so zu reagieren, als hätte sie tatsächlich mit "Ja" geantwortet.


Sehr gute Analyse, so genau hatte ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet. Ich sehe das auch so, und der Stil ist der Situation angemessen.


----------



## Demiurg

djweaverbeaver said:


> By saying "I'll take that as a yes", you're joking about your interlocutor's very clear answer by saying that you're not completely sure; you can only facetiously guess at it.



What about: _Heißt das "ja"?_

It's the ultimate joke.


----------



## elroy

djweaverbeaver said:


> "Ich dich auch!" _could _work, but not the other one, unless there's some cultural clue that I'm missing.


 You don't think "Dachte ich's mir doch" would work?  Why not?


----------



## perpend

Demiurg said:


> What about: _Heißt das "ja"?_
> 
> It's the ultimate joke.



Oder: Will das "ja" heissen?


----------



## Kajjo

@perpend: _Soll das "ja" heißen/bedeuten?
_
@elroy: _Dachte ich's mir doch. _-- Yes, that would work, but it doesn't sound as cute, more a bit self-centered.


----------



## perpend

Warum geht "Will das "ja" heißen?" nicht, Kajjo? "Will" in der Hinsicht ist doch Gang und Gebe auf Deutsch.

EDIT: Gutmenschelinchen. Habe vergessen, dir zu danken, Kajjo!


----------



## Kajjo

Nein, in dieser Art und Weise ist "will" überhaupt nicht üblich. Wenn, dann nur in ganz besonderen Wendungen. Nenne doch mal weitere Beispiele, wo du "will" so anwenden würdest.

_Willst du damit sagen, dass...
Willst du behaupten, dass...
Will das ... heißen/bedeuten/sagen..._


----------



## perpend

Will das (jetzt) von dir heißen, dass du nicht meiner Meinung bist?


----------



## Demiurg

Die Redewendung "(das) will heißen ..." (= _das heißt_) gibt es schon, aber hier würde ich wie Kajjo "soll" verwenden:

_Will das "ja" heißen? _
_Soll das "ja" heißen? 
_


----------



## Kajjo

_ Will das von dir heißen, dass du nicht meiner Meinung bist?_

Das geht so einfach nicht und klingt absolut nicht idiomatisch. 

Manche Leute verwenden umgangssprachlich in gesprochener Sprache Einschübe wie:

_Das geht nicht! Will heißen: Das mag ich nicht!
_
Aber als Fragesatz, _"Will das heißen, dass...."_ habe ich es noch nie gehört. Da musst du schon "soll" verwenden.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

@elroy, as @Kajjo, it's a little too self-centered and assured.

As for all the suggestions with a question, I definitely get the ironic, jocular nature; however, I don't perceive it as quite the same thing as the OP.  The tone is a little different.


----------



## Encolpius

Demiurg said:


> ... Soll das "ja" heißen?



Dasselbe haben wir im Ungarischen.


----------



## perpend

_(Sorry for the mistake! Thanks for the correction. I'm going to leave my mistake.)_


----------

